# Mr. Murphy is the name!



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Here are some pics of my little guy.......he is such a lover! I thank Jenna and her family for giving him such a wonderful, loving start in life  !.......he and his brothers were checking out the pasture.....the pics don't show it, but he is much littler then the big guys!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

He is a CUTIE!!! Congrats!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Awww  I'm glad to see they're getting along so well together.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Congratz


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, What a doll.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats! :clap:


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

What a cutie.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Adorable!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I didnt know he was buckskin - cute


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

he looks soooooooooo happy ( and cute of course!!!!!)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He looks quite content! And is fitting in very well! :leap:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeah Stacey.......I didn't know what his coloring was called until I saw it on his papers that Jenna gave me, tells you how much I know about goats :doh: ! All I know is I love them  !
Every day he and the big guys are getting more and more use to each other, although today Jake my head boy kinda grabbed at Murphy.....I scolded Jake, didn't know if I should or not.....I just reacted. I still have not put him in the big guys pen at night.....vet said to hold off a little longer.
Thanks for all the kind words.....we do think he is pretty darn cute! Denise


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are really nice looking goaties.....and they look so happy... in all that pretty green area.. :wink: :greengrin:


----------

